# American Idol "Top 11 Results Show" 3/31/2011 redo *spoilers



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Time for 2 people to leave.

Lauren and Scotty duet "I told you so"

Results time:

Lauren and Scotty are safe.

Top 11 Ford music video..

Naima and Jacob duet.

Naima is in the bottom 3.
Jacob is safe.

Fantasia performance... yikes that voice.

Haley, Thia and Pia "Teenage Dreams" performance.

Pia is safe.
Haley is safe.
Thia is in the bottom 3.

A week in the life of an idol contestant.

Paul, James, Casey and Stefano "Band on the run".

Casey is safe. Seacrest says he got a lot of votes.
James is safe.
Stefano is safe.
Paul is in the bottom 3... Hallelujah!

Jamie Foxx and Will I Am performance.

Paul is safe... Oh dear ugh!!!

Naima and Thia are going home..

Naima was a given but would have rather seen Paul go but oh well.. No biggie..


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, Joining very late. 

Today's my Birthday (shameless self-plug) so I've been at Disneyland.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Naima and Jacob duet.


This was... oof.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TheAdmiral said:


> Sorry, Joining very late.
> 
> Today's my Birthday (shameless self-plug) so I've been at Disneyland.


Happy Birthday! :up:


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Kamakzie said:


> Happy Birthday! :up:


Thank you, Kamakzie.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

So far, I'm right on with the bottom 3. Now if Paul and Naima go home, I'll be 100% correct.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TheAdmiral said:


> So far, I'm right on with the bottom 3. Now if Paul and Naima go home, I'll be 100% correct.


And I would be happy. Not happy they are gone but happy that I wouldn't have to listen to them anymore.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I wouldn't mind if Paul went home but with Thia's sinking popularity I'm betting on her. Of course this is based on that Naima is a given and will be the first one voted off. Hopefully since the save is gone they won't make them sing again.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Naima had to go just for faking an accent. WTF was she thinking?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Could not have picked better for the bottom 3. I love Paul but he's not right for Idol. Thia is a snoozefest and Naima hasn't been good but that fake accent made me want to reach through the TV at her.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ugh - SO close to getting rid of Paul!!!!

It was the bottom 3 I hoped for, but I really wanted Paul to go.

Maybe next week...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I would have sent Paul home before Thia. I still think she has a lovely voice. She would have been gone in the next few weeks anyway but I enjoy listening to her more than Paul.

Time to stop sending girls home now. Lets get rid of a few of the guys, starting with Paul.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Scotty and Lauren had a great duet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jay_man2 said:


> Scotty and Lauren had a great duet.


I actually quite loved it. Shocking as that is!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I actually quite loved it. Shocking as that is!


Ditto.

I really love Lauren - she is my favorite of the girls. But Scotty is meh.

This duet, however, really worked tonight - best performance of the evening IMO. I think their styles meshed really well.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I really love Lauren - she is my favorite of the girls. But Scotty is meh.
> 
> This duet, however, really worked tonight - best performance of the evening IMO. I think their styles meshed really well.


It was the best performance of the night. If the rest were anywhere close I might be persuaded to by a ticket to a tour show, but they were all meh, and Jacob and Naima were dreadful.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Glad to see Naima finally gone.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I fear that now that Paul's fans know he was in the bottom three and almost went home they'll be trying harder next week.

I thought it was weird that in the Pia, Thia, Hailey trio that Thia didn't get a solo.

Listening to the Idol Band, Paul really stuck out as the weakest link. I wish that could've been followed by a "goodbye!"


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Shouldn't one of the girls be in the top ten and on the tour? Wonder when they will announce who that is?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> Shouldn't one of the girls be in the top ten and on the tour? Wonder when they will announce who that is?


It was announced last week all 11 go on tour.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Lauren and Scotty duet "I told you so"


They should have renamed that duet "I BORED you so"



Kamakzie said:


> Jamie Foxx and Will I Am performance.


They should have sent those 2 home - what the frak was that? 



Cainebj said:


> Bottom two - Naima and Magilla Gorilla.


I told you so. Or maybe I bored you so.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Todd said:


> Glad to see Naima finally gone.


And Thia...they got it right tonight. No thanks to those dumbass judges!!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

MNoelH said:


> I fear that now that Paul's fans know he was in the bottom three and almost went home they'll be trying harder next week.


Paul is also the favorite of Vote for the Worst...


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

JFriday said:


> It was announced last week all 11 go on tour.


Oh- I missed last week's results episode. Guess that makes sense.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I haven't thought much about Scotty because I really can't stand his musical style, but he might have a huge country voting block all to himself. Could he possibly win this thing? He seems to be easily coasting along with the favorites. 

Still, I'll stick to my prediction and count on those 13 year old girls overriding the hardcore country music block at some point as the numbers go down and they combine their votes. 

BTW: At the end of last year VFTW had Lee Dewize as their vote for the worst pick. To stay relevant they tend to pick someone that they can make fun of but still has a chance to move forward. After Paul they'll jump to Jacob or Casey if they are still around. Scotty may be their ace in the hole toward the end.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Scotty will not win it all, but he'll have a great career with that classic country, low voice style of his. I'm not a country fan, but I can see his appeal.

Top three for me are James, Pia and Casey.


SOOOO glad to see Naima gone and Thia is just not ready yet. She said herself that she was going to try out next year when she was 16. Maybe that would have been better for her (if there IS a next year!).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I haven't thought much about Scotty because I really can't stand his musical style, but he might have a huge country voting block all to himself. Could he possibly win this thing?


I agree and I can't get the separated at birth alfred e newman graphic when i am watching him - the rest of the time he looks like a young george bush.

but if dialidol is any indication - Scottie is stealing this thing.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ... Thia is just not ready yet. She said herself that she was going to try out next year when she was 16. Maybe that would have been better for her (if there IS a next year!).


Yeah, I really liked her and also think that she should have waited at least another year.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> SOOOO glad to see Naima gone and Thia is just not ready yet. She said herself that she was going to try out next year when she was 16. Maybe that would have been better for her (if there IS a next year!).


Considering that Idol is still Fox's highest-rated show (Nigel Lythgoe likes to tweet about the ratings and how the naysayers keep predicting that the show's ratings would sink without Simon), I don't see it being pulled after this season. (Besides - it gives Fox a pretty much year-round talent block, along with The X Factor and So You Think You Can Dance).

As for Naima, if somebody (read: Nigel) thought that she needed one more year, she never would have gotten into the last 40.
*PARANOIA/CONSPIRACY THEORY ALERT*
Now watch the tour organizers announce in the middle of the tour that Naima has to drop out "for personal reasons" (translation: too many complaints that 11 singers makes the show run too late for the young kids who are there to see "the stars" and still have to get home - and, of course, they will "remind" her that if she ever mentions any other reason for leaving the tour, there's that "we can sue you for up to $5 million" clause in her contract).
*ALL CLEAR*

-- Don


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> *PARANOIA/CONSPIRACY THEORY ALERT*


My theory on the Top 11 tour is that they suspect that Paul may miss shows if he continues to have vocal cord nodule issues that require vocal rest, and Casey seems to be a bit dicey sometimes as well.
So with 11 they are assured that there will always be a full show and no grumpy ticket holders whining about not getting their money's worth.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> They should have sent those 2 home - what the frak was that?


Absolutely horrible. I swear there was a track missing or something, it sounded like a 5th grade play. Terrible. I want to see that movie even less after that performance.


----------

